# What in the Sam Hill is this creature?



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

What on earth is this thing?!


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

I would guess some kind of millipede, but that is weird looking.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Don't know but is that a Zebra pen!


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> Don't know but is that a Zebra pen!


Yes. :lol:


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Taste like chicken?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know but is that a Zebra pen!
> ...


Sweet! Those are the best! Sorry.....


----------



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)




----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Spammage said:


> I would guess some kind of millipede, but that is weird looking.


Yes, looks like a millipede to me. Compare with red sided flat back millipede.

I have an aversion to house centipedes, but that millipede looks like an unpleasant fellow as well.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

:lol: @717driver


----------

